# Abbey Road One - Stuck in Collapsed Size



## chris.nolet (Nov 6, 2020)

tl;dr: The expand/collapse button doesn't work and I'm stuck in collapsed mode.


I just downloaded Spitfire's new Abbey Road One, and I've hit a breaking bug.

I set the Default Size to 'Collapsed'. I've also just discovered that the expand/collapse button does not work. Because collapsing the player hides the settings button, I can't change it back, and I'm stuck in collapsed-mode. I'm not able to set the default back to 'Expanded'.

I'm not able to change articulations or mix settings.

The expand/collapse button does not highlight, and clicking it does not do anything. The button is unresponsive.

I am able to expand and collapse the BBCSO player without any troubles. I am running Cubase 10.5 on Windows. I have version 1.0.2 of the Abbey Road One plugin. I've tried reinstalling the plugin, but to no avail.

Is there a registry setting I can toggle to reset the default? Does anyone know where Spitfire Player keeps its settings?

Thanks!


----------



## anndra (Nov 6, 2020)

Same problem here, but I'm in Logic!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 6, 2020)

@chris.nolet 
C:\Users\<your user>\AppData\Roaming\Spitfire Audio\Settings.
Open the Abbey Road One.settings file with a text editor(notepad is fine), find the "defaultCollapsed" and change the value to 0.

@anndra I don't know where to find that file on Mac, but maybe if you search for "Abbey Road One.settings" something will show up?


----------



## chris.nolet (Nov 6, 2020)

Thanks so much, @Jdiggity1! That's great. Thank you.

I've filed a bug with Spitfire, so hopefully they fix the root cause soon.


----------



## anndra (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you @Jdiggity1 this indeed solved the problem!


----------



## redlester (Nov 8, 2020)

I have a similar problem on Mac, but when using Abbey Road One within Komplete Kontrol either in a Logic track or in KK stand-alone.

The ARONE plugin is set to default to expanded, but within the KK it always opens collapsed, with no way of expanding it (as the expand control does not work and the global options are not visible). Which means it's not possible to use any of the NKS functionality in its current form.


----------



## JeffP06 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello
On Mac, Abbey Road settings are in :
Users > xxx > Music > Spitfire Audio > Settings


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm still having this issue in KK+Logic. But I've found that if you press the refresh button that's to the right of the voice counter it expands the bottom part. I hope that helps while it gets fixed. BTW when was the last update?


----------



## styledelk (Dec 29, 2020)

AROne still hasn't had an update yet. Hopefully soon.


----------

